# My 'other' set up.



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

This is my 'other' set up. Preferring this at the moment to the Classic, but it goes back in its box at the end of the day.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Not sure why my photos look a bit fuzzy???


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks sharp enough to me. How's the kitchen aid variable temp kettle?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers Neill, they look like they have lost a bot of clarity when I posted them. Strange.

The kettle is the wifes, but its good to be honest. That said, I don't really have much to compare it to. My wife is KicthenAid fan, that's why we got it, not because it was a good kettle. Although it seems to be.


----------



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

That looks really cool, but what is the brewing contraption on the left (forgive my ignorance)? Looks like the three piece Buchner funnels my customers use for suspended solids analysis but a lot more fancy!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jedi oh said:


> This is my 'other' set up. Preferring this at the moment to the Classic, but it goes back in its box at the end of the day.
> 
> View attachment 15152





angio said:


> That looks really cool, but what is the brewing contraption on the left (forgive my ignorance)? Looks like the three piece Buchner funnels my customers use for suspended solids analysis but a lot more fancy!


It's a Sypon/Siphon/Vacuum brewer and they do look cool, don't they? I'm still surprised I haven't got one yet .

Jedi oh - this might have a high approval rating then, if it's KitchenAid approved: http://www.cnet.com/products/kitchenaid-siphon-coffee-brewer/


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like something out of Breaking Bad!!!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, it's a Syphon maker.

Guaranteed to make a great coffee and generate lots if interested conversation. It's my favourite way of making coffee.

Lots of people make the breaking bad link, I've not seen it but I get where they are coming from.

Jlarkin - first time I've seen the Kitchenaid one. My wife will love that.


----------

